# The Outpost (2020)



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jul 2020)

I watched this the other evening. It didn’t get as much exposure as some other military films (I’d assume mainly due to current circumstances), but it has a solid cast.

I can’t speak to accuracies/quality of more intricate details, but I’m a fan of Caleb Landry Jones (Portrayed Staff Sgt Ty Carter, more independent films and smaller supporting roles). Reviews are mostly positive with some mixed—a few comments here and there that the book captured events in a more incapsulating manner, but that’s common.

Review:
 https://www.washingtonpost.com/goingoutguide/movies/the-outpost-movie-review/2020/07/01/c53a969e-b713-11ea-aca5-ebb63d27e1ff_story.html?arc404=true



> “The Outpost,” adapted from CNN anchor Jake Tapper’s book (subtitled “An Untold Story of American Valor”), revisits that day with harrowing verisimilitude, both as a riveting war picture and cautionary tale. Skillfully directed by Rod Lurie, this engrossing and deeply wrenching thriller dances the same fine line as most latter-day movies that want to honor service and sacrifice, without lapsing into empty triumphalism. For the most part, “The Outpost” balances those competing impulses, with a canny combination of unadorned bluntness and technical finesse.
> 
> In classic style, Lurie introduces the audience to the men of Bravo Troop 3rd Squadron, 61st Cavalry Regiment of the 4th Infantry Division, through a group of newcomers to the titular outpost, which sits at the bottom of three imposing mountains amid hostile territory. When one of the soldiers chooses his bunk, he sees the words “It doesn’t get better” carved into a piece of timber next to it; when the viewer considers how vulnerable the men’s situation is — utterly exposed and utterly hemmed in, like sitting ducks at the bottom of a giant punch bowl — the words can’t help but sound prophetic...



Trailer:
 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp9JghhGPao

Clip:
 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikj7AYhagGQ

Clip:
 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3RrdQsFC0ms

Behind the scenes featurette:
 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-PYC3rKUw1Q


----------



## CBH99 (8 Jul 2020)

I'm excited to go see it, not just because of the movie but just being able to go to a movie theater again is nice  


COP Keating was a horrible strategic error that should have been caught & rectified before construction even started.  A disaster in the making.


Glad you enjoyed, I'll check it out this weekend   :nod:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jul 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I'm excited to go see it, not just because of the movie but just being able to go to a movie theater again is nice
> 
> 
> COP Keating was a horrible strategic error that should have been caught & rectified before construction even started.  A disaster in the making.
> ...



It ended up being released early on VOD, so I don’t know if it’ll ever be on the big screen. (Edit to add: although I guess it could still be released in theatres, since it said the same date for both. None are open in my neck of the woods yet.)

I did enjoy it. But I usually enjoy the genre, unless they’re really and truly awful.

There’s still a lot about Afghanistan that I’m not familiar with. I started reading more about those events afterwards and yea—I was just perplexed that it would be erected in the position it was. (I’ve only just started touching on reading about the reasons why.) The end of the movie makes a quick mention that after those events, several other outposts were removed.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Jul 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I was just perplexed that it would be erected in the position it was



...says anyone who spent time in Mushan, Talakan, or Haji as the green space filled in....


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jul 2020)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...says anyone who spent time in Mushan, Talakan, or Haji as the green space filled in....



Ah ok. So at that point was a lot mainly dependent on where they could find enough room/even terrain?


----------



## FJAG (8 Jul 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It ended up being released early on VOD, so I don’t know if it’ll ever be on the big screen. (Edit to add: although I guess it could still be released in theatres, since it said the same date for both. None are open in my neck of the woods yet.)
> 
> I did enjoy it. But I usually enjoy the genre, unless they’re really and truly awful.
> 
> There’s still a lot about Afghanistan that I’m not familiar with. I started reading more about those events afterwards and yea—I was just perplexed that it would be erected in the position it was. (I’ve only just started touching on reading about the reasons why.) The end of the movie makes a quick mention that after those events, several other outposts were removed.



The book actually explains a lot about the rationale as to why it was where it was. None too good but basically it's shortcomings were recognized and recommendations to close the outpost preceded the battle by almost a year. Allegedly McChrystal kept it open.

There was an investigation into the incident. For the executive summary of the AR 15-6 investigation, see here:

https://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2010/02/army_releases_report_on_combat.php

The investigation was roundly criticized for putting the blame on the wrong folks. 

See for example: https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/world/article24574117.html

 :cheers:


----------



## dimsum (8 Jul 2020)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> There’s still a lot about Afghanistan that I’m not familiar with.



It's a beautiful country that, in different circumstances, people would pay good money to go visit.  I've heard that the Soviets used to vacation there, and I could see why.

The centre and north of the country has beautiful mountains while the south has vast grape orchards that, if made into wine instead of raisins, would probably rival France.


----------



## stellarpanther (8 Jul 2020)

Is it on Prime? I've been looking for it for a few days but can't find it.


----------



## brihard (8 Jul 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> Is it on Prime? I've been looking for it for a few days but can't find it.



No, I don’t think anyone has licensed it for streaming in Canada yet I have Netflix, Prime, and Crave and it’s not on any of them. I was disappointed.


----------



## FJAG (9 Jul 2020)

Its for rent on iTunes for USD6.99

https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/the-outpost/id1515512877

 :cheers:


----------



## brihard (9 Jul 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Its for rent on iTunes for USD6.99
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/the-outpost/id1515512877
> 
> :cheers:



Looks like not in Canada.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Jul 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Looks like not in Canada.



If people are running through a VPN I think they can access iTunes US Apple TV.

But we streamed it.


----------



## Gunplumber (9 Jul 2020)

Its on Plex, watched it yesterday.


----------



## stellarpanther (9 Jul 2020)

Just found it on my android box, hopefully I can watch it tonight.


----------



## stellarpanther (10 Jul 2020)

One of the best military movies I've ever seen.


----------

